# Start Here > Ron Paul Forum >  Video update - Doug Wead on Fox News w/ Megyn Kelly

## KramerDSP

FOXNEWS's Megyn Kelly reported that someone from the Paul campaign would be on air soon to "defend" RP against attacks from opponents. Anyone know who the surrogate will be? I will be watching and will provide a summary.


video update



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IasdHdZ5YjA

----------


## Oddone

Stream?!

----------


## Real_CaGeD

I need a FOX stream.

----------


## z9000

campaigns senior advisor...who is that?


lol megyn just said he's struggling in NH

----------


## lakerssuck92

We are not struggling in New Hampshire! We are in 2nd!

----------


## KramerDSP

"campaign senior advisor next after the break" ... "a distant third nationally but leading in Iowa..."

I think it's Doug Wead coming up after the break.

----------


## angelatc

A second place spot in NH would be awesome.

----------


## NoPants

Did anyone hear the intense "end of days" music playing while they showed a shrimp on a treadmill? That was really odd.

----------


## RonPaulCult

Right now

stream:

http://livestation.me/2011/foxnews/

----------


## Jeremy Tyler

Wead!!!! and He nailed the question saying the last two presidents won Iowa!

----------


## JamesButabi

Cant find a stream anywhere

----------


## RonPaulCult

GAH typo - obviously it's WeaD

----------


## IterTemporis

Stream

http://88.80.17.89/user/mediaplayer/...le=foxnews.flv

----------


## CrissyNY

Ron Paul the purest candidate

----------


## GHoeberX

> Stream
> 
> http://88.80.17.89/user/mediaplayer/...le=foxnews.flv


Thanks!!! 

It's Doug Wead indeed!

----------


## z9000

deleted

----------


## jsingh1022

For some reason link won't work for me

----------


## bluesc

WEAD JUST NAILED IT.

----------


## CrissyNY

Who's talking about 3rd party, we're talking about winning

----------


## IterTemporis

Wow, he is doing good. I am glad that he is willing to say these things and 'boast' while Paul isn't.

Edit: Israel! He is doing great.

----------


## HarryBrowneLives

TUBE!

----------


## CrissyNY

Bleh, Megyn Kelly just said RP was left of Obama

----------


## GHoeberX

I have always loved Doug Wead. Great answers! He'd make a great VP!

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

There goes the Megyn Kelly... Israel, The Bomb, left of Obama and Age.


WEADE: I disagree with all that, he (RP) is a pro Constitutionalist

Wish Weade would bring up Ron Paul is in better shape than almost all the other candidates. 

Could of taken a shot @ "Newt being close to Diabetes or a Heartache waiting to happen, no wonder Gingrinch is FOR Socialized HealthCare"

----------


## RonPaulCult

> For some reason link won't work for me


It works if you click on the box.

----------


## GHoeberX

10/10 for Doug Wead. Excellent answers!!

----------


## bluesc

Wow. Outstanding interview by Doug Wead.

----------


## Jeremy Tyler

DAMNNNN!  Wead just owned that interview!

----------


## AdamT

Doug Wead just absolutely pwned! Great interview!

----------


## Epic

I watched the end.  Wead was good.

----------


## Shellshock1918

Hear that? 

That's the sound of Doug Wead hitting it out of the park.

----------


## KramerDSP

Kelly: Paul leads the new PPP poll in Iowa.  RP could win Iowa. But a lot of folks say he cannot go further.

Wead: Winning Iowa is a big deal. The last two Presidents of the United States won in Iowa and did not win in NH.

Kelly: How do you parlay a top performance in Iowa towards other states?

Wead: Same template. National polls are irrelevant right now. Iowa woman said RP is the purest protest vote that I can do. The corruption in DC is so bad, she is voting for him. He gives back 100,000 of his funds back to congress. 

Kelly: You have peppered the air waves on Gingrich Romney etc. Thoughts on Gary Johnson Libertarian run?

Wead: RP is not an absolutist. That is the only reason he leaves the door open. He will win the nomination. This is a moot point. Poll shows RP is leading Iowa amongst evangelical christians. Bodes well for him in SC. WAPO poll shows him doing better than Gingrich and Perry against Obama, and statistical tie with Romney.

Kelly: Foreign policy stance controversial. Would allow Iran to build nuclear weapons? Thinks we are too aggressive in foreign policy. Comment on Gingrich s take about RP being to left of Obama in regard to froeign policy.

Wead; Totally disagree with idea of "left to Obama". He was only public figure who did not condemn Israel in 1981 when they bombed Iran. He is against these endless wars that jus thappen on a whim because somebody beloieves somebody is a threat to us. If there is a serious threat, he will bring it to congress.

Kelly: Forgive me for un PC question. RP is too old? 76 ?

Wead: Age is irrelveant. Obama is totatlly wrong on the issues. People have lost values of their home and IRAS, student loans etc, billionares are getting 0% interest free loans! Message rsonating! RP is able to do that in this cycle.

Kelly: Thank you. RP is in first place with 24% in Iowa.

------

Wead is FANTASTIC!!!!!!!

----------


## PastaRocket848

He did great!  Awesome foreign policy defense.  If Ron would say that we'd be in way better shape.

----------


## RonPaul101.com

Wead was great in that interview on all questions. Perfect.

----------


## DonovanJames

Doug nailed that

----------


## damiengwa

wow, fair piece...

----------


## king_nothing_

About time someone from the campaign attacked the "he's left of Obama on foreign policy" idiocy. Wead did well.

----------


## kill the banks

nice

----------


## pauliticalfan

Go Doug!

----------


## KingNothing

Doug rules.  That was excellent.

----------


## AdamT

Wead is an amazing communicator. Totally pwned that interview.

----------


## Wyle

tube when you can plz

----------


## pure

Absolutely amazing. Killed it!

----------


## Bruno

+ rep for Doug! Sounds like a great interview!

----------


## Jeremy Tyler

We need a tube!  I want to watch that again.

----------


## blazeKing

Wow he really did a great job.  She threw out left of Obama and he nailed it out of the park.  He couldn't have possibly answered those questions any better.

----------


## gb13

Damn, I missed it. Tube?

----------


## Muwahid

Tubes?!

----------


## Darthbrooklyn

Doug Wead ROCKED that interview.. NICE

----------


## BKom

I've never seen Wead on TV before. He is really good at handling an interviewer. If Ron Paul could interview like Doug Wead, and he didn't have a few "friends" who were willing to use his name in very poor taste, this would be a complete slam dunk campaign. Ron and Wead need to sit in a room for about a week and only speak to each other. Ron would have to pick up some of that style just by osmosis.

----------


## Publicani

I didn't like him last time. "what about newsletters?" His answer: "Gingrich didn't get on the ballot in Virginia."
But boy was he great right now. Perfecto! 10 out of 10!

----------


## Shane Harris

great interview

----------


## UtahApocalypse

tooooobbbbeeeezzzzz???

----------


## Pawl2012

Want to watch! Anyone uploading it?

----------


## JohnGalt23g

> yes! doug just said rp will win the nomination. go doug!


To be objective, Doug Wead is paid to say RP will win the nomination.  Not that there is anything wrong with that.  After all, "Optimism is mandatory".

----------


## gjdavis60

Doug did very well presenting the campaign's positions.  Great job articulating Paul's position on war (debate in Congress, declare it, win it, get out).

----------


## KramerDSP

> I've never seen Wead on TV before. He is really good at handling an interviewer. If Ron Paul could interview like Doug Wead, and he didn't have a few "friends" who were willing to use his name in very poor taste, this would be a complete slam dunk campaign. Ron and Wead need to sit in a room for about a week and only speak to each other. Ron would have to pick up some of that style just by osmosis.


Check the Des Moines Register feature article on RP today. It explains everything. Doug Wead TRIES! RP is too dang stubborn! But Wead said that RP does try to refine his message in emails exchanged, reviews YouTube videos of him to see how he can improve his speech, and that RP will adopt Wead's language ONLY if he reads it from Wead s article, not from a memo where Wead tries to tell him to couch things a certain way. It s a fantastic article.

And Doug Wead comes off as confident and positive. Smiles all the time. Perfect surrogate.

----------


## jene277

What I gained from that interview:

1.  Doug Wead is awesome!

2.  The media's new narrative will be Ron's age (since the racist smears backfired).  I think this will only help us if they continue it, and may pull the much needed senior electorate into Ron's corner.

----------


## Blue

Doug hit that one out of the park.

----------


## BLS

> What I gained from that interview:
> 
> 1. Doug Wead is awesome!
> 
> 2. The media's new narrative will be Ron's age (since the racist smears backfired). I think this will only help us if they continue it, and may pull the much needed senior electorate into Ron's corner.


Ron needs to challenge ANYBODY to his 20 mile bike ride everytime someone mentions his age.

----------


## FreeTraveler

> What I gained from that interview:
> 
> 1. Doug Wead is awesome!
> 
> 2. The media's new narrative will be Ron's age (since the racist smears backfired). I think this will only help us if they continue it, and may pull the much needed senior electorate into Ron's corner.





> Ron needs to challenge ANYBODY to his 20 mile bike ride everytime someone mentions his age.


Yeah, he needs to start pushing the fitness thing harder. I think jene is onto something; this may get some older voters if the press starts an "ageism" attack.

----------


## PursuePeace

tube?

----------


## Tinnuhana

They can't bury the age thing. They'll have to bring it up with Ron and Ron knows how fit he is. It won't work.

----------


## coastie

> Ron needs to challenge ANYBODY to his 20 mile bike ride everytime someone mentions his age.



Damn-I don't even know if I could do that anymore-and I'm half his age. Although, he doesn't have bad knees and lower back like I do from bouncing around on the water for almost a decade, but still outstanding.

It would be awesome for RP to say this if an interviewer ever gets the balls to ask him this about his age to his face-

"I'm not getting older...I'm getting better".

----------


## low preference guy

> To be objective, Doug Wead is paid to say RP will win the nomination.


Doug was saying the same thing even before RP hired him.

----------


## opinionatedfool

> TUBE!


Yes, someone please upload! I missed it

----------


## robert9712000

People are starting to realize that the establishment are the wacky kooks for being so paranoid about being attacked by another country that there willing to become the aggressor and do a preemptive attack on a country thats never fired one bullet at us.All based on assumptions.How is that considered sane compared to saying we will not attack unless were first attacked.

----------


## D.A.S.

Doug Wead knocked it out of the park!  If this is what our donations are buying - they couldn't be spent any better!  :-)

----------


## D.A.S.

> They can't bury the age thing. They'll have to bring it up with Ron and Ron knows how fit he is. It won't work.


They were just grabbing at straws.  Doug beat down every other issue that they brought up so well that they really had to reach, and the age thing was what they had left.  I'm actually surprised they didn't bring up the newsletters!  Oh, wait, they only discuss that when they are not face-to-face with anyone from the campaign, of course...

----------


## IndianaPolitico

Doug Wead did fantastic! Really did the campaign proud.

----------


## Jovan Galtic



----------


## Brett85

I wish that Doug could take Ron's place in the debates.  He explained Ron's Iran position much better than Ron does.

----------


## dbill27

can we have a tube now?

----------


## No Free Beer

Ron needs to make an ad after iowa where he speaks directly into the camera and says "only with a DOW do we go to war"

its ova after that

----------


## Andrew Ryan

> tube?


tube?

----------


## Kotin

Tubes????

----------


## DonovanJames

Even though I seen it already I'd like to Tube aswell. Is this like someone needed to have DVR recorded to upload or is there an archive of their live feed @ Fox News stream?

----------


## Muwahid

> tube?


toob?

----------


## robertwerden

bump for tube

----------


## D.A.S.

RonPaulFlix will have it on later, no doubt :-)

----------


## opinionatedfool

> bump for tube


another bumb!

----------


## cdc482

TUBE?!

----------


## Blue_Merle

tube the damn video already, NOW.

----------


## PursuePeace

> another bumb!


bumb?

----------


## Matthew Zak

TUBE?

----------


## hazek

> He did great!  Awesome foreign policy defense.  If Ron would say that we'd be in way better shape.


Ron did say that before, he just gets conned into talking about whether or not Iran is a threat instead of addressing how he would deal with a potential real threat as some are brainwashed to believe that Iran is right now..

----------


## rgampell

> What I gained from that interview:
> 
> 2.  The media's new narrative will be Ron's age (since the racist smears backfired).  I think this will only help us if they continue it, and may pull the much needed senior electorate into Ron's corner.


Unfortunately, seniors are much more likely to be concerned about a candidate's age, because they know how it feels to be old.  To someone of the age of the typical Ron Paul supporter, there may not seem to be much difference between 66 and 76 ad 86.  But there is.

I do, think, however, that Paul's trump card will be his honest (physician's) assessment of his own health.  If he were just any candidate, saying, "Hey, my doctor says I'm doing great for my age!" all the seniors would be thinking, "Yeah, I had a friend who said that, and he was dead a year later."

----------


## speciallyblend

> Kelly: Paul leads the new PPP poll in Iowa.  RP could win Iowa. But a lot of folks say he cannot go further.
> 
> Wead: Winning Iowa is a big deal. The last two Presidents of the United States won in Iowa and did not win in NH.
> 
> Kelly: How do you parlay a top performance in Iowa towards other states?
> 
> Wead: Same template. National polls are irrelevant right now. Iowa woman said RP is the purest protest vote that I can do. The corruption in DC is so bad, she is voting for him. He gives back 100,000 of his funds back to congress. 
> 
> Kelly: You have peppered the air waves on Gingrich Romney etc. Thoughts on Gary Johnson Libertarian run?
> ...


Sexy Talk^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^  ^^^^^^

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E3fX2_bxEkg<a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E3fX2_bxEkg">

----------


## culvereric

tuuuuuuuuuuube!!!!

----------


## Muwahid

Tube tUbe tuBe tubE?

----------


## Matthew Zak

*T*otally *U*nbelievably *B*oss *E*vidence?

----------


## cdc482

Whoever makes a tube is going to be showered in rep.

----------


## jct74

tube



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IasdHdZ5YjA

----------


## messana

+rep

----------


## Austin

> Kelly: Paul leads the new PPP poll in Iowa.  RP could win Iowa. But a lot of folks say he cannot go further.
> 
> Wead: Winning Iowa is a big deal. The last two Presidents of the United States won in Iowa and did not win in NH.
> 
> Kelly: How do you parlay a top performance in Iowa towards other states?
> 
> Wead: Same template. National polls are irrelevant right now. Iowa woman said RP is the purest protest vote that I can do. The corruption in DC is so bad, she is voting for him. He gives back 100,000 of his funds back to congress. 
> 
> Kelly: You have peppered the air waves on Gingrich Romney etc. Thoughts on Gary Johnson Libertarian run?
> ...


Thanks for this, +rep.

And what amazing succinct answers by Wead.

----------


## Fermli

ty for tube. I sent it to ronpaulflix

----------


## DonovanJames

You get +1 Rep and +5 internets

----------


## undergroundrr

> Unfortunately, seniors are much more likely to be concerned about a candidate's age, because they know how it feels to be old.  To someone of the age of the typical Ron Paul supporter, there may not seem to be much difference between 66 and 76 ad 86.  But there is.


Every time I bring up how well Ron Paul is campaigning, my 79 year old mother immediately shoots back that he's too old and Reagan got Alzheimers before he left office.  She like him other than that.

I too believe that Ron Paul is the healthiest candidate, especially now that mountain-climber Gary Johnson is off the stage.  It's true that we need to be ready to combat the age argument effectively.  The campaign got an early start on that, and it's exciting when media print the side shot of him zooming on his bike.  It's time to bring that back when they get photo ops in warmer climes.

Looking forward to seeing this tube.  Wead has been wonderful.  He's a smooth talker and great in interviews.  But I lol when I hear people suggest he should take Ron Paul's place in debates and interviews.  Wead's a great spokesman for the campaign, but he could never, ever hold the torch like the Dr.

----------


## specsaregood

McLovin it!  Unleash the bishops and the knights for the last wave of attacks going into the caucus.

----------


## PursuePeace

Thank you!!

----------


## RPit

YEPPP GRAND SLAM!!!

----------


## dbill27

the campaign should from hence forth send doug wead on every station every single day. OMG, that was incredible.

----------


## opinionatedfool

Push, push, push this video!

----------


## bronxboy10

+rep

----------


## StateofTrance

Wow..Doug did a GREAT job. Amazing, amazing, amazing

----------


## RonPaulFever

Doug is just plain awesome.  He's calm, confident, and has a very disarming demeanor that makes you want to listen to him.  He seemed to have a good rapport with Megyn, too.

----------


## Kotin

Doug is far and away our best spokesman.. Pure genius.

----------


## Darthbrooklyn

> Doug is far and away our best spokesman.. Pure genius.


Bruce Fein is good too

----------


## speciallyblend

> tube
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IasdHdZ5YjA


woot woot http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GGXzlRoNtHU<a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GGXzlRoNtHU">

----------


## specsaregood

Doug, whats your username on rpfs?

----------


## gb13

That was a friggin FANTASTIC interview! Gotta get doug on the air way more often to tackle these interviews. Love the way he counters those passive aggressive questions.

----------


## speciallyblend

> That was a friggin FANTASTIC interview! Gotta get doug on the air way more often to tackle these interviews. Love the way he counters those passive aggressive questions.


doug and bruce need to answer all press calls that ron paul cannot!

----------


## muh_roads

Doug Wead = Ron Paul's Karl Rove.

Except Doug Wead kicks ass with truth while Rove uses dirty lies and deceit to get ahead.

This campaign is infinitely better than the 2008 campaign.  Awesome interview.  Book this man everywhere for all stations ASAP.

----------


## Milaney27

Wead looked very relaxed and confident...he gave me an extra boost of optimism and hope. We can do this!

----------


## cdw

Superb interview!!! This one needs to be spread to as many people as possible. Wead sold Paul like a million bucks there. Megyn Kelly was so thoroughly smacked down that on my HDTV you could practically see her botox stop working for a moment. I think it's a excellent strategy to have Wead do the tv interviews for now while Ron handles the more personal town halls; that way Ron's message is maximized to as many people as possible. Keep it up campaign. America needs more Wead.

----------


## Tod

Oh, yes!!!


Who's talking about 3rd Party?  We're talking about WINNING!

----------


## PursuePeace

Doug Wead, you are awesome.

----------


## Okaloosa

Doug Wead did a great job.  If he did more interviews like this on tough shows like Hannity poll numbers would start climbing.  An infrastructure needs to be put in place in South Carolina quickly though.

----------


## Tod

I love it when the first question is being asked and the interviewee, in this case, Wead, gets a big grin on his face before answering.

----------


## georgiaboy

ok, I've read everyone's posts, now I'm going to watch the clip.  stand by.

Watched it, and "Wow!"  Top notch, Top Notch!

----------


## roversaurus

It's about time we got some surrogates on the air.
All the other candidates get them but the networks never put Paul's on.

And Doug Wead was a GREAT surrogate

----------


## jct74

damn, I got 15 rep in 20 minutes for posting that tube.  I've never experienced such a rep explosion before.  Feels good.

----------


## UK4Paul

Somebody please update Dictionary.com.

*awe·some*

adjective
1. inspiring awe: an awesome sight. 
2. Ron Wead's interview with Megyn Kelly.

----------


## jasonxe

good interview. Pro-constitution.

----------


## Bama Boy

Mr. Wead, excellent job.  You are representing the campaign very well!

----------


## rajibo

I can't truly express how happy I am that Doug Wead is on our team.

----------


## skytoucher

Wead for VP! Have you seen his resume?

----------


## wsc321

> ...And Doug Wead was a GREAT surrogate


I agree. Politically he was excellent, and particularly valuable in that he comes across with a comforting, friendly, down-to-earth style which is just what we need to help people make the transition from the Matrix to the Land of Liberty. 

Also, I must say I appreciate that Megyn did not ask about the dopey newsletters.

----------


## eugenekop

Absolutely terrific, he is a REALLY talented spokesman.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Great interview. Doug needs to be point man. Obama and Bush always had representatives doing the vast majority of the interviews.

----------


## jct74

here's another segment from Megyn Kelly's show today - Campaign Carl reporting live from a Ron Paul event



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CzaaSYqo-rk

----------


## JohnGalt23g

> Damn-I don't even know if I could do that anymore-and I'm half his age. Although, he doesn't have bad knees and lower back like I do from bouncing around on the water for almost a decade, but still outstanding.
> 
> It would be awesome for RP to say this if an interviewer ever gets the balls to ask him this about his age to his face-
> 
> "I'm not getting older...I'm getting better".


I, for one, would be puking after the first five miles.

And he should be prepared to say that the key to his ongoing vigor, as well as just being good sound advice for living, is clean living and a faithful marriage.  

Seriously, who is going to come out against marital fidelity?

----------


## LibertyEagle

WOW!  That interview was full of WIN!!!  

Did you hear him that Paul has the highest percentage of the evangelical vote in Iowa???!!!  

WOOHOO!!!

----------


## IndianaPolitico

> WOW!  That interview was full of WIN!!!  
> 
> Did you hear him that Paul has the highest percentage of the evangelical vote in Iowa???!!!  
> 
> WOOHOO!!!


I guess that shouldn't surprise us too much, Paul I believe is the only evangelical in the race...

----------


## Feeding the Abscess

> Doug did very well presenting the campaign's positions.  Great job articulating Paul's position on war (debate in Congress, declare it, win it, get out).


Before the debate needs to be an action worthy of reaction. The most important portion of Ron's war stance is the defensive aspect.

----------


## Feeding the Abscess

> Damn-I don't even know if I could do that anymore-and I'm half his age. Although, he doesn't have bad knees and lower back like I do from bouncing around on the water for almost a decade, but still outstanding.
> 
> It would be awesome for RP to say this if an interviewer ever gets the balls to ask him this about his age to his face-
> 
> "I'm not getting older...I'm getting better".


Ron has had both knees replaced, I think he also has an issue with his back that causes the slouching appearance.

----------


## whippoorwill

$#@! yea!

----------


## LibertyEagle

> I guess that shouldn't surprise us too much, Paul I believe is the only evangelical in the race...


What I am so happy about is that their ears are finally actually hearing what he has been saying.  We need these folks.

----------


## LibertyEagle

> $#@! yea!


Was it really necessary to use profanity?  You do realize, right, that over 500,000 Republican supervoters were invited here to find out more about Ron Paul, via those brochures that were mailed out.  Many of these are Christians from Iowa.  Please don't run them off from here and Ron Paul with profanity.

----------


## EndTheFed

LibertyEagle....  Thank you....   Please people  we are representatives of RP....

----------


## opinionatedfool

Here is some info on Doug Wead http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Doug_Wead. He helped the Bushes win...

----------


## GunnyFreedom

I started really liking Wead in 2008.  Earlier in 2011 I pushed HARD for RP PCC to hire Wead.  I am so glad they did.

----------


## daviddee

...

----------


## FreedomRings

Great interview, but he needs a much better response on the age issue. He essentially concedes that RP doesn't have the "right age" but is right on the issues, as opposed to Obama, who supposedly does have the "right age" but is wrong on the issues.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> I didn't like him last time. "what about newsletters?" His answer: "Gingrich didn't get on the ballot in Virginia."
> But boy was he great right now. Perfecto! 10 out of 10!


We can't all always hit a home run every time we step to the plate.  I saw someone in another thread complaining how RPPCC needed to fire Wead and I just rolled my eyes and ignored it as being deeply uninformed.  Some guy has a batting average of .490 and leads the homerun derby, but gets one strikeout and someone wants to fire him?  LMAO deep breath people, Wead is the bomb.

----------


## A. Havnes

Great interview!  I only hope that my own articles on Ron Paul's foreign policy are half as good as this little interview!

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> I wish that Doug could take Ron's place in the debates.  He explained Ron's Iran position much better than Ron does.


And chances are Paul will watch the Wead interview, note all the positives, and then start adjusting his language in ways that he'd never do based solely on advice.    From the DMR article that would seem to be his process.  So the more Wead shows up on TV and knocks it out of the park, the more RP will take up his language and style.  Just asking RP to say things a certain way doesn't work.  SHOWING him how well they play does work.

This is seriously win-win.

----------


## Fredom101

This was a fantastic interview. Wead nailed it! 

Another important thing to realize is, it looks like the newsletters are fading away! They are now trying other memes like age and the insinuation that "RP doesn't care if Iran gets nukes".

The MSM is desperate and the attacks are getting weaker these days. 

Next week is going to be VERY interesting!

----------


## specsaregood

> Was it really necessary to use profanity?  You do realize, right, that over 500,000 Republican supervoters were invited here to find out more about Ron Paul, via those brochures that were mailed out.  Many of these are Christians from Iowa.  Please don't run them off from here and Ron Paul with profanity.


Dr. Paul himself might very well read this thread...

----------


## pauliticalfan

> Great interview, but he needs a much better response on the age issue. He essentially concedes that RP doesn't have the "right age" but is right on the issues, as opposed to Obama, who supposedly does have the "right age" but is wrong on the issues.


Seriously? I thought that was the best response regarding his age I've ever heard.

----------


## pacelli

> Great interview, but he needs a much better response on the age issue. He essentially concedes that RP doesn't have the "right age" but is right on the issues, as opposed to Obama, who supposedly does have the "right age" but is wrong on the issues.


I agree.. every single answer was like, YEAH, YEAH...

Then the age issue.  Then again though, maybe they'll just start talking about his bike rides and physical health, etc.

Wead kicked the $#@! out of this interview, and you could tell that the way he was answering questions was EXACTLY how the campaign needs to be perceived right now.  And guess what I was surprised about?? No newsletter $#@!.

----------


## Feeding the Abscess

> I wish that Doug could take Ron's place in the debates.  He explained Ron's Iran position much better than Ron does.


Ron explained it beautifully. Ron comes from the Peace, Commerce, and Honest Friendship viewpoint, Wead probably doesn't.

----------


## Feeding the Abscess

> Dr. Paul himself might very well read this thread...


He also chooses to surround himself with young people, I'm sure he's fully aware of what comes with that territory.

----------


## undergroundrr

Did anybody notice how Ms. Kelly clumsily avoided the word "invaded" during the foreign policy segment?

----------


## Sola_Fide

Dear campaign:

GIVE US MORE WEAD!

----------


## EndTheFed

Budda....    My son couldn't agree with you more...

----------


## Sola_Fide

> I guess that shouldn't surprise us too much, Paul I believe is the only evangelical in the race...


When it comes down to it, Ron Paul is the evangelical's vote in 2012.   This is how we win the presidency.

----------


## speciallyblend

> Dear campaign:
> 
> GIVE US MORE WEAD!


sorry couldn't resist, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0j55mozVwDM<a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0j55mozVwDM">

----------


## vita3

Nice to have a professional on the team. Hope to see more of Doug W.

----------


## affa

awesome interview.  great job Wead!

i LOVE when the interviewer almost says (talking about Ron Paul's position) 'we're too prone to invading' and stumbles over 'invading', switching it to 'injecting our military'.

----------


## JamesButabi

> Dear campaign:
> 
> GIVE US MORE WEAD!


Careful Eric Bolling might misinterpret your quote!    

I wholeheartedly agree.  More Doug Wead please!

----------


## Eric21ND

> What I gained from that interview:
> 
> 1.  Doug Wead is awesome!
> 
> 2.  The media's new narrative will be Ron's age (since the racist smears backfired).  I think this will only help us if they continue it, and may pull the much needed senior electorate into Ron's corner.


With a young, competent VP choice these age questions become mote.

http://www.youtube.com/v/Fuvog8hGyF0

----------


## 69360

Like usual Doug Wead is a competent professional. The guy is a huge asset to the campaign.

----------


## brushfire

Wead - what an asset to the team!
That's how you do it, right there.

----------


## Cap

Doug did very well and has a soothing effect on the pre-vote jitters that we all are experiencing.

----------


## InTradePro

Bump for those that missed it.

----------


## justatrey

> Bump for those that missed it.


Thanks, +rep

----------


## Feeding the Abscess

> With a young, competent VP choice these age questions become mote.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/v/Fuvog8hGyF0


Does anyone know what his foreign policy is?

----------


## LBennett76

Ron Paul should send Doug on O'Reilly. I think he would ROCK it.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> With a young, competent VP choice these age questions become mote.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/v/Fuvog8hGyF0


color me impressed with Fortuño. Like Abscess tho I'd wonder about foreign policy.

----------


## JoshS

WOW @ doug.

----------


## ONUV

more doug

----------


## Justinfrom1776

Is Megyn Kelly retarded??  Seriously, she never seems to understand what the hell she is talking about.. and she sounds like a man!  Big ups to Doug though, nailed it.. every bit of it!

----------


## unknown

Tube please.

----------


## unknown

Yah that foreign policy response was very nice.

----------


## George_K

They need to be answer the age question much better... They need to emphasize that he is a very fit doctor and would beat any other candidate in a physical workout

----------


## refuge

I just watched the interview, Wead did GREAT!

Something I'm hearing a lot of Republicans around me talking about, is the issue of if Ron Paul is going to ignore our allies if something happens.  My mother was even bringing this up to me.  I like that Doug Wead slipped in that little bit about protecting our allies as well as ourselves (with a congressionally approved DOW, ofc).

As for the whole age thing...  Whenever someone brings it up to me, I just quote Ron Paul's answer when he was asked:
*Ron Paul*: Ive offered to ride a bicycle for 20 miles in Houston when the temperature is 100° and the humidity is 100% and I will go 20 miles with them and then well decide whos the youngest.

----------


## kusok

> Ron Paul should send Doug on O'Reilly. I think he would ROCK it.



Weed would laugh at Bill the whole time. 




His laugh is great.

----------

